# Beer, VWs, BBQ, HAM Radio, and Guitars



## aircooled (May 16, 2010)

There. Me in a nutshell. 

Been a lurker, posted a couple times before, but avoided doing roll call since, well, I'm lazy. Sort of. When it comes to writing extemporaneously about myself, I am.

Noticed that guys sort of run in like-minded packs. I know this is a all-genders board and that's a huge generalization, but hear me out. The same sorts of guys that like vintage VWs also seem to like home brewing beer, electronics (specifically radio), and stringed instruments. And, I'm thinking, we also like BBQ/grilling and smoking. Am I wrong here?

Or that could just be my narrow view. Comments welcome. Just be gentle.

One thing I thought I would toss out there is the idea of a "trading post". To wit: I live in an area where tri-tip is king, closely followed by linguica. There are many many MANY local spice rubs, marinades, and tools devoted to the 'tip. On the other hand, a lot of you folks in areas where the _real_ BBQ wars rage have access to similar local goodies that promote the predominant trends in your area. 

What about an area of the BB where folks can trade stuff for stuff? For instance, I would *love* to try some Yuengling beer. CA allows interstate shipment of alcohol, but good luck finding a place that carries it on the eastern seaboard that would be willing to send you less than a pallet all the way to the left coast.

Anyway, to the point, I have a MES and made my first batch of beef ribs last night. Used the instruction sheet recipe and slightly modified it. With some hickory chips (which burned really completely I found after this morning's easy cleanup) and a lot of pacing, I had a winner. Tomorrow is pork butt.

So that's my wordy intro to you all.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 17, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF from Southeast Louisiana. The only difference I have compared to your thread title is my sting instument is a piano. I tried Yuengling beer for the time this past weekend. I will be putting Budweiser and others on the back burner, it is a good beer.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 17, 2010)

First off welcome Air Cooled to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## hounds51 (May 17, 2010)

Welcome Aircooled, de N3imf Da, dit- Dit, dit, dit, da, da- Dit, Dit - da, da - dit, dit, da, dit. 
CQ Dx CQ Dx de November 3 India Mike Foxtrot 
Yes and I come from the land of Yuengling beer. I live about 30 miles from Pottsville, Pa. and about 15 miles from Lebanon and about 20 miles from Hershey Pa.
And I make my own Lebanon Bologna


----------



## linescum (May 17, 2010)

welcome aircooled, KB3GHW here and i am also from Pa. don't do the drinking anymore but i just had a neice leave for Hemet 2 days ago but the yuenlings probably wouldn't have made it to the Ohio border.

anyways your gonna like it here lots and lots of info...73's


----------



## eman (May 17, 2010)

welcome to the site from south Louisiana.
 Allways was a high powered (3000+ watts) outlaw CBer and wanted to become a ham . Just to dang lazy to learn the morse code.
 I admire what the hams do in any emergency or natural disaster.
 Smokin is my relaxation since the salt water fishing sucks w/ all the oil down here.


----------



## que-ball (May 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.  We already have the trading post you talked about in your intro.  It's the exchange program at the top of the classifieds.  Just start a thread there about what you have or what you're looking for.


----------



## aircooled (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes, all! And there _is_ a huge amount of information here - both on the site and the board- and believe me, I've needed all I can gather. Just got my last installment of the eCourse a couple days ago. 

Been finding it hard to be at home long enough lately to use the MES like I'd want ... but will do a Qview when it happens.

And eman, you'll be pleased to know that the Morse Code requirement has been dropped! Just a quicky (well, sorta) test, and you can get your tech license. Check out http://www.selarc.org/ ... they may be able to steer you in the right direction.

73

AC


----------



## realtorterry (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to the smoke train friend


----------



## hounds51 (May 21, 2010)

Yea the F.C.C. kinda just gives the Ham licience away now. All you need is a large microphone and 110% modulation and your set. I made dxcc the hard way. I did it with morse code. Sure it was hard to learn, but the way I figured if all the hams had to learn english plus translate it to morse, then the least I could do is learn the code.
I really think us Americans are getting fat and lazy.


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF forum, Aircooled.  Glad to have you here.  No, I don't do VW's, Yuengling beer or Guitars.  But I love me some smokey goodness BBQ.  Enjoy your stay & have fun while you're here.


----------



## garyt (May 21, 2010)

Welcome, for close to 20 years I have been at N9NQK, Same as the license on my van, before that I was KTG4246.


----------



## starsfaninco (May 21, 2010)

Welcome from KD0AID.  I've done all of the above with the exception of beer making, but I've drank enough of to fit in with those that do make it :)


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome...You will enjoy it here...drinking a yuengling as we speak...


----------



## meateater (May 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## old oak smokers (May 22, 2010)

N4APO Here, all you stated is true of me except VWs just never been a fan of them plus they aint four wheel drive (lol)  73's  welcome


----------



## kansasqueball (May 22, 2010)

Hey Now Aircooled!

Welcome aboard, you're in a great place for learning to smoke up some meat!

I loves me some tri-tip too.  Smoked two of them last weekend.  I'd love to hear how you do yours up.  I usually make a rub of salt, pepper, granulated garlic, granulated onion, parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme.  How do you do yours?

I've fiddled around with guitars, but nothing really gets me off like laying down some thunder with my bass.  I love how I can crank up my amp, thump that E string and actually feel my whole body vibrate!

I was raised here in Kansas City, but lived in California for a number of years.  I was in the Navy and on a aircraft carrier home ported in Alameda.  Met my wife in Berkeley; she grew up in Merced.  After I was discharged we lived way up North in Eureka for three years.  Now we're back in K.C.

Anyway, glad to have you aboard.

KansasQueBall


----------



## treegje (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## hookup (May 23, 2010)

Figured VW has to be from CA.

I'm a transplant, moved 18 years ago away from CA, sold the bugs, and smoke meat, fish and brew beer.

Yep, another one of us.


----------



## brew (May 24, 2010)

As my name suggests, I dabble in beer from time to time.  :)

Don't waste your time trying to get Yuengling.  It's not bad, not worth importing to CA.  We have so many fantastic beer brewed here in CA that you can never try them all.

Cheers.


----------



## richoso1 (May 24, 2010)

Glad to have you aboard the SMF. You're in for some more fun, and real soon. It's all good my friend.


----------



## aircooled (May 25, 2010)

KansasQueBall said:


> Hey Now Aircooled!
> 
> Welcome aboard, you're in a great place for learning to smoke up some meat!
> 
> ...


Thanks to all for the warm welcomes. I knew there were gonna be a few HAMs, musicians, brewers, and VW guys!

As far as tri-tip, it's on the grill with oak wood after a very simple marinade. It has been around a while, and was very popular with the surfers who would let in sit in their ... get ready ... *VW BUSES* while they surfed. No, not part of that collective. I have a life.

*Dogger's Tri-Tip Marinade*

untrimmed tri-tip
zip-loc bag
one 12-16oz bottle of good lager (not Heiney)
one cup soy sauce
8-10 cloves of garlic, smashed a bit
black pepper
Put the tri-tip into the zippy, add beer, soy sauce, garlic, pepper .... put in fridge/cooler for 2-3 hours .... let come back up to room temp .... onto the fire ... voila! Well-done not spoken here, cuz that's just not right.

And funny you play bass, KQB --- I just picked it up again after a many year hiatus. No amp yet, just an effects pedal. But I'm thinking something massive, a'la Ampeg SVT.

AC


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 27, 2010)

Welcome !

I am a dubber from way back! I don't own one as of now, I married a girl from Michigan, so GM is the houshold name now. I do want to find a ghia convertable or a bus camper and redo/soop up someday, I think my boy and I would have a good time doing that. They are hard to find out here.


----------



## aircooled (May 27, 2010)

coffee_junkie said:


> Welcome !
> 
> I am a dubber from way back! I don't own one as of now, I married a girl from Michigan, so GM is the houshold name now. I do want to find a ghia convertable or a bus camper and redo/soop up someday, I think my boy and I would have a good time doing that. They are hard to find out here.


Great! VWs are imprinted on a lot of people in one way or another. Nice to think a new generation could learn to love/hate them, too!

Decent examples that aren't total rust buckets or modified beyond repair are hard to find out in CA now, I could only imagine how tough it is in the snowy states ...


----------



## etcher1 (May 27, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------

